

MyPlaylist Offers Free Majority Stake - breily
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/04/25/majority-stake-in-myplaylist-free-to-a-good-home/

======
TrevorJ
This is an interesting move. Is this at all common? I''m curious to know if
this happens a lot. I really like how the guy took an honest assessment of
what he loves to do and then took drastic action to assure that he could
continue to focus on his core competencies. Hope it works out for him!

